# My favourite country artist



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Without splitting hairs as to what country really _is_, this is my favourite country artist.

I would trample over Shania to get to this lady.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQwLJQxkphk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Blonde Fiddlers..... ha .. I prefer Canadians... plus I get to think about her when I drive by her house 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdc-oL6VjIc


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Big fan of Alison Krauss -love her voice. Also, that backing band are no bunch of slouches either! 

Her Raising Sand CD with Robert Plant is also well worth checking out. Its great to hear her tackling different material.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Big fan of Alison Krauss -love her voice. Also, that backing band are no bunch of slouches either!
> 
> Her Raising Sand CD with Robert Plant is also well worth checking out. Its great to hear her tackling different material.


i watched her do the concert on CMT one day when i was in vernomt on vacation...those songs are great...they even covered a couple zep tunes, which, countrifried, were still great...i love the song "please read the letter"


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

alison krauss is very cool no question. i really dig whiskey lullaby

she's darn near as cool as pam tillis (my 1st true luv of country)










but really, how many country music stars can manage a guitar solo by a mummy, and an egyptian themed line-dance all in the same video? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwGVDmEsi8A





.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Julianne Hough...mmm...mmm...mmm...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh4L7qvUiEM


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Is Neko Case country? She uses acoustic guitars, steel guitars and Tele twang. I'd trample over _anybody_ to get to Neko Case...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50dzxkJa1NE


+1 -- she's got it all. I freaking love that Tele playing in that track. That's _perfect_ Tele tone to my ears.

Have you heard her NPR concerts? If you check the Podcast archives for NPR's Live Concerts series you'll find 4 full concerts from her plus a New Pornographers show. There's a ton of great, free concerts in that podcast (Radiohead's show is AMAZING, plus Tom Waits' Glitter & Doom show...oh man...hours and hours of great live music)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> +1 -- she's got it all. I freaking love that Tele playing in that track. That's _perfect_ Tele tone to my ears.



I really love what she did in this barn.. filled full of pianos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1Ukx8kk_Fc&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> Julianne Hough...mmm...mmm...mmm...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh4L7qvUiEM


Damn!!Shes nice,sings good tookkjuw


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

xuthal said:


> Damn!!Shes nice,sings good tookkjuw


She'd be useless without the boardwalk kkjuw


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Kim Richey*

She's not widely known and this isn't new by any means, but it still sends shivers up my back....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0A2WIeOGWA


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

yep....i now love country music.. that Julianne is ONE hot babe..and can realy sing..


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

my favourite country artist is johny cash. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love Johhny Cash.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I was raised on Johnny:bow:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Back to the topic,She's not quite country but she can sing!!
Serena Ryder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwU1tU5-Ng4
Starts at around the 1:30 mark


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Alison Krauss and Robert Plant (an unlikely pair) do an excellent job on this song, Killing The Blues.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDRn...thread.php?p=35152091&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Whaaat??? No Taylor Swift??? kkjuw

[youtube=Option]j9zmEpg5fGs[/youtube]


kidding.....kidding 

_although_ If she gets Wee girls to play guitar, I'm all for her!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

this profile on country singers is looking more like a Maxim magazine....except for the Johnny Cash submission


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

a VERY cool rendition of an ol' country song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbaXAV56e7c


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

xuthal said:


> Back to the topic,She's not quite country but she can sing!!
> Serena Ryder
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwU1tU5-Ng4
> Starts at around the 1:30 mark


She REALLY nailed that Springsteen cover. I didn't mention her because she ain't country. That said she is going places and has had a huge year. Before she released her first CD I used to see her at a bunch of local events but I could never figure out where she was from. I found her strikingly beautiful. I got to dance with her at one place. I then saw her play for the first time at the Peterborough Folk Festival and my jaw dropped. .... 

http://www.serenaryder.com/video/racing-in-the-street-live/


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I heart Serena. :smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Whaaat??? No Taylor Swift??? kkjuw!



...according to insiders, she owes her entire career to autotune.

-dh


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I like some of Lucinda Williams stuff, like this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2XRVJJ42Y8

You know, I saw Taylor Swift on SNL a couple of weeks back, and she wasn't as bad as I expected her to be. I'll never have any use for her music, but for a 20 year old to host and be the musical guest, and do it well.....that's a tough gig. She has that "otherness" that "born to be a star" types seem to have. She's got more going on for her than Jessica, Britney et al IMHO.

Shawn


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

*Kathleen Edwards!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m810RMoeHN8&feature=channel


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> Julianne Hough...mmm...mmm...mmm...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh4L7qvUiEM


Shes incredible in that Juicy Fruit gum commercial. I didnt actually know she was a country singer, always thought she was one of those dance show contestants/winners.

My picks would be Roy Clark for country guitar, and Taylor Swift of new country music (although its cheating becaue IMO theres very little country about her anyways...its pop/rock and roll).


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...according to insiders, she owes her entire career to autotune.
> 
> -dh


To be honest, as blasphemous as some may find it, there are certain singers like Ozzy who I wish had had autotune available to them.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

fav country artist...???...um...def leppard...see for yourself...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq2ml87LJ90


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> fav country artist...???...um...def leppard...see for yourself...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq2ml87LJ90


Who's the fiddle player?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Taylor's fiddle player, Emily, is her best friend, and the only other girl on the bus, so they hang out a lot together.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Big White Tele said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m810RMoeHN8&feature=channel


Love that song. I have all her albums.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

When I was at the CMA fest in Nashville this past June, I saw a number of big name country starts (duh) perform live at the stadium.

By FAR.. my favourite - and has been for years - Reba Macintire, and the Judds (both mom and daughter).

The best "new" country female artist I thought was the woman from Sugarland. She was a superb performer, the songs are great and man she can sing.

I have to say, and I went there with little expectations.... Taylor Swift was the most boring, unentertaining and just plain awful performance of the 4 nights. Her songs cater to the teen girl crowd (being a 39 yr old male, I am not much for singing about being dissed in high school, etc which seems to be her most popular topic).

And the entiore crowd or 40,000 was pretty much silent... 

But when Reba came on, or Wynona started singing - MAN, it was crazy!

I prefer 70's and 80's country, the stuff I grew up listening to. Todays country is just too much like today's pop 40, pretty blah and just makes me feel like I ate one too many doughnuts.

AJC


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I have never been much of a country fan, but as I get older I'm starting to appreciate more of it as long as there is not too much twang. Now I'm sure most of you would lump these ladies into the pop country cat, but man can they play their instruments! i just scored an evening with DVD in a bargain bin and I love it! So does my daughter.

[youtube=Option]8o1tkWsZ278[/youtube]


----------

